# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Supprimer ou archiver les "j'aime" reçus et "j'aime" donnés

## fanelan

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai cherché mais je n'ai rien trouvé. Quelqu'un sait-il faire ?
Merci

----------


## Tiffany52

pour les "j'aime" donné, je crois qu'on peut cliquer sur " je n'aime plus "; par contre pour les j'aime reçu je ne sais pas.

----------


## fanelan

Merci Tiffany52 mais je me suis mal exprimée, je voulais dire les "j'aime" dans les notifications. Mon sujet a été déplacé dans "forum technique".
Bon dimanche.

----------


## Tiffany52

Ah ok, bein normalement une fois que tu cliques dessus et que tu les visualises, ça s'enlève tout seul des notifications.

----------


## Algo

J'ai pas trop compris la question de base mais peut être que la bonne réponse sera parmi celles ci : 

-Si on veut ne plus aimer un "J'aime" qu'on a donné, on peut cliquer sur "Je n'aime plus" dans le message qu'on ne veut plus aimer
-Si on veut supprimer un J'aime que quelqu'un a donné sur un de nos messages : on ne peut pas, c'est à l'autre de le faire
-Si on veut ne plus avoir des notifications en attente, il suffit de les visualiser pour qu'elles ne soient plus dans les notifications
-Si on veut ne plus être notifié lorsqu'on a des "J'aime", on ne peut pas

----------


## fanelan

Merci pour tes réponses.
Apparemment, je n'ai pas trouvé ma réponse.

Lorsque je vois notification, je clique sur notifications "j'aime reçu".
Je me retrouve donc sur la page des "j'aime" et en cliquant sur ce qui est écrit en rouge je me retrouve sur le post concerné par le "j'aime". C'est donc tout cela que je voudrai supprimer, mais peut-être n'est-ce pas possible ?

Je crois avoir vu que des personnes avaient un certain nombre de "j'aime" et qu'ils avaient remis leur compteur à zéro.

Si rien n'est possible tant pis, en tout cas merci de m'avoir répondu.

Merci aussi à Tiffany52.

----------


## P'tite souris

En gros, tu ne veux que personne n'aime tes messages ? 
Tu n'est pas obligé de les ouvrir un part un. Il suffit d'arriver sur la page de la liste des j'aime recu pour que ça efface les notifications. Les j'aime en eux même restent bien sur

----------


## Algo

Impossible de supprimer les "J'aime" reçus ou de remettre leur compteur à zéro.

----------


## fanelan

Merci pour ta réponse Algo.

----------


## Nathalie007

tu contactes toutes les personnes qui t'ont donné des 'j'aime" et tu leur demandes de  "désaimer"   ::

----------


## fanelan

j'en ai plus de 200, je t'en envoie 100 pour que tu m'aides  ::

----------


## Nathalie007

lol, ça va pas être possible, je viens de regarder le profil de certaines personnes et elles ne sont plus venues depuis juillet dernier voir encore plus loin ...  :: au pire, tu te fais un nouveau profil ^^, tous les compteurs seront remis à 0

----------


## P'tite souris

Après, je vois pas pourquoi les "j'aime" que tu as reçu te gêne ? 

Quand a recréer un compte, juste pour ça, je trouve ça bien dommage.

----------


## fanelan

Nathalie007 : Merci.

P'tite Souris : il y a des "j'aime" où il y a par exemple, juste : super, merci, et c'est ceux-là que je voulais supprimer car peu d'intérêt.
T'inquiètes pas je garde mon compte, je l'ai créé le jour de mon anniversaire, cela fera un an et certaines personnes connaissent mon pseudo.

----------

